
Facebook Agrees to Pay $5B in FTC Settlement - cfarm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-agrees-to-pay-5-billion-in-ftc-settlement-11563971400?mod=rsswn
======
cfarm
More meaningful than the $5b fine, Zuck has to personally be responsible for
any privacy related regulations

